# أريد تركيبة قويه لمنظف الأفران



## chemist.ahmedfathy (10 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم إخوانى الكرام
أرجو منكم مساعدتى فى تركيبة قويه لمنظف الأفران من الشحومات والزيوت , وجزاكم الله كل الخير .


----------



## dulcemohamed (12 ديسمبر 2013)

دى تركيبة لمنظف الافران 
1- ماء ل 100 %
2- كاربوبول 674 2 %
3- بوتاسيوم هيدروكسيد (45%) 23 %
4- بروبلين جليكول ميثيل ايثر 4 %
5- الكيل بولى جليكوسيد  4 %


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (12 ديسمبر 2013)

dulcemohamed قال:


> دى تركيبة لمنظف الافران
> 1- ماء ل 100 %
> 2- كاربوبول 674 2 %
> 3- بوتاسيوم هيدروكسيد (45%) 23 %
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس ووضع الله عملك وعلمك فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامه , بس ممكن تقولى فائدة رقم 3 , 4 , 5 وجزاك الله عنى كل الخير يا باشمهندس .


----------



## dulcemohamed (12 ديسمبر 2013)

chemist.ahmedfathy قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس ووضع الله عملك وعلمك فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامه , بس ممكن تقولى فائدة رقم 3 , 4 , 5 وجزاك الله عنى كل الخير يا باشمهندس .


رقم 3 بوتاسيوم هيدروكسيد لتكسير الدهون والشحوم بالاضافه لمعادلة الكاربوبول رقم 4 مذيب للدهون والشحوم رقم 5 بقى بعد التكسير والاذابه ينضف ويزيل الدهون والشحوم


----------



## dulcemohamed (12 ديسمبر 2013)

الكاربوبول هنا مش بس علشان يعمل جل او لزوجة للمنتج الوظيفه الاهم للكاربوبول في التركيبه انه يعمل حاجة اسمها contact time يساعد ان التركيبه تاخد الوقت الكافى للتفاعل مع الدهون والشحوم .


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (12 ديسمبر 2013)

dulcemohamed قال:


> الكاربوبول هنا مش بس علشان يعمل جل او لزوجة للمنتج الوظيفه الاهم للكاربوبول في التركيبه انه يعمل حاجة اسمها contact time يساعد ان التركيبه تاخد الوقت الكافى للتفاعل مع الدهون والشحوم .



جزاك الله كل الخير يا باشمهندس وهل معنى ال contact time إن المنظف يفضل موجود أكبر فترة ممكن على الدهون , وما الفرق بين تكسير الدهون وإذابه الدهون وتنظيف وإذالة الدهون وجزاكم الله عنى خير الجزاء .


----------



## dulcemohamed (12 ديسمبر 2013)

chemist.ahmedfathy قال:


> جزاك الله كل الخير يا باشمهندس وهل معنى ال contact time إن المنظف يفضل موجود أكبر فترة ممكن على الدهون , وما الفرق بين تكسير الدهون وإذابه الدهون وتنظيف وإذالة الدهون وجزاكم الله عنى خير الجزاء .


بالظبط الهدف ان المنظف يكون موجود الفترة الكافيه للتفاعل على الدهون او الزيوت . بص يا سيدى الزيوت والشحوم بتتكون من خليط من الاحماض الدهنيه مرتبطه مع بعض في جزىء واحد وظيفة الكوستك او بوتاسيوم هيدروكسيد انها بتكسر الروابط بين الخليط ده بمعنى انها بتقصر السلسه الكربونية لما ده يحصل يجى هنا دور المذيب لو اخدت بالك من المذيب هتلاحظ انه مذيب عضوى يعنى يقدر يذيب مركبات العضوية ذات السلسه الكربونية بعد ميحصل التكسير والاذابه يجى دور المنظف انه انه بيقدر يرتبط بالجزيئات العضوية من ناحية ومن الناحية التانية بيرتبط بالجزيئات الغير عضوية فالبتالى لما تعمل عمليه rinse او الشطف يطلع المنظف مع الشحوم والزيوت العمليه دى بتحصل بشكل sequance تراتبيه تكسير اذابه تنظيف وشطف . تحياتى


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (12 ديسمبر 2013)

dulcemohamed قال:


> بالظبط الهدف ان المنظف يكون موجود الفترة الكافيه للتفاعل على الدهون او الزيوت . بص يا سيدى الزيوت والشحوم بتتكون من خليط من الاحماض الدهنيه مرتبطه مع بعض في جزىء واحد وظيفة الكوستك او بوتاسيوم هيدروكسيد انها بتكسر الروابط بين الخليط ده بمعنى انها بتقصر السلسه الكربونية لما ده يحصل يجى هنا دور المذيب لو اخدت بالك من المذيب هتلاحظ انه مذيب عضوى يعنى يقدر يذيب مركبات العضوية ذات السلسه الكربونية بعد ميحصل التكسير والاذابه يجى دور المنظف انه انه بيقدر يرتبط بالجزيئات العضوية من ناحية ومن الناحية التانية بيرتبط بالجزيئات الغير عضوية فالبتالى لما تعمل عمليه rinse او الشطف يطلع المنظف مع الشحوم والزيوت العمليه دى بتحصل بشكل sequance تراتبيه تكسير اذابه تنظيف وشطف . تحياتى



جزاك الله كل الخير يا باشمهندس , شرح وافى ومفصل , طيب بعد اما روابط الكربون تتكسر وتصبح سلاسل قصيره هل لو دخلنا المنظف على طول فى غياب المذيب مثل السلفونيك اسيد هل سيمتزج مع تلك السلاسل أم يجب وجود المذيب ليمتزج بها , وأسف بجد على كثرة أسالتى لو بضيقك بس بستزيد من علمك الى أسال الله أن يجلعه لك فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامه .


----------



## dulcemohamed (12 ديسمبر 2013)

chemist.ahmedfathy قال:


> جزاك الله كل الخير يا باشمهندس , شرح وافى ومفصل , طيب بعد اما روابط الكربون تتكسر وتصبح سلاسل قصيره هل لو دخلنا المنظف على طول فى غياب المذيب مثل السلفونيك اسيد هل سيمتزج مع تلك السلاسل أم يجب وجود المذيب ليمتزج بها , وأسف بجد على كثرة أسالتى لو بضيقك بس بستزيد من علمك الى أسال الله أن يجلعه لك فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامه .


بص يا سيدى الفاضل لو التركيبة خاليه من المذيب واستعملت المنظف فقط طبعا هيمتزج المنظف بالدهون بس في الحالة دى لو شطفت الدهون مش هتطلع هتحتاج mechanical force يعنى بالبلدى هتحتاج تمسح الزيوت بقوة لكن في وجود المذيب الوضع بيختلف اولا لازم تسأل ليه الدهون والزيوت صعبة الازالة ؟ الصعوبة هنا بتكون من الترابط الفيزيائى الى بيحصل بين السطح والدهون لان الدهون بيحصلها adsorption امتزاز على السطح طبعا قوة الارتباط هنا بتختلف باختلاف نوع السطح وظيفة المذيب هنا انه بيفك الترابط الفيزيائى ده بين الاسطح والدهون وبيخلق ترابط فيزيائى جديد بين المذيب والدهون بالتالى لما تستخدم المنظف بعد المذيب بيتم التخلص من الدهون بسهولة بدون مجهود او الحاجة ل mechanical force . 
تكملة لنفس الموضوع بما انك سألت في بعض الدول نتيجة ان المذيبات في معظمها متطايرة ومضرة للصحه وكمان بتسبب مشكله في عمليات تحلية وتنقية مياه الصرف منعت استخدام المذيبات في تركيبات المنظفات ف في بعض انواع البوليمر الحديثه بتستخدم تكنيك تانى انها بتخترق الزيوت والدهون وبدون تعقيد في الشرح بيكون امتزاز الدهون والزيوت على سطح البوليمر favored مفضل عن الامتزاز على الاسطح الاخرى بالتالى برده بتفك الترابط بين الدهون والاسطح ويقدر المنظف بسهولة يزيل الدهون . تحياتى


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (13 ديسمبر 2013)

dulcemohamed قال:


> بص يا سيدى الفاضل لو التركيبة خاليه من المذيب واستعملت المنظف فقط طبعا هيمتزج المنظف بالدهون بس في الحالة دى لو شطفت الدهون مش هتطلع هتحتاج mechanical force يعنى بالبلدى هتحتاج تمسح الزيوت بقوة لكن في وجود المذيب الوضع بيختلف اولا لازم تسأل ليه الدهون والزيوت صعبة الازالة ؟ الصعوبة هنا بتكون من الترابط الفيزيائى الى بيحصل بين السطح والدهون لان الدهون بيحصلها adsorption امتزاز على السطح طبعا قوة الارتباط هنا بتختلف باختلاف نوع السطح وظيفة المذيب هنا انه بيفك الترابط الفيزيائى ده بين الاسطح والدهون وبيخلق ترابط فيزيائى جديد بين المذيب والدهون بالتالى لما تستخدم المنظف بعد المذيب بيتم التخلص من الدهون بسهولة بدون مجهود او الحاجة ل mechanical force .
> تكملة لنفس الموضوع بما انك سألت في بعض الدول نتيجة ان المذيبات في معظمها متطايرة ومضرة للصحه وكمان بتسبب مشكله في عمليات تحلية وتنقية مياه الصرف منعت استخدام المذيبات في تركيبات المنظفات ف في بعض انواع البوليمر الحديثه بتستخدم تكنيك تانى انها بتخترق الزيوت والدهون وبدون تعقيد في الشرح بيكون امتزاز الدهون والزيوت على سطح البوليمر favored مفضل عن الامتزاز على الاسطح الاخرى بالتالى برده بتفك الترابط بين الدهون والاسطح ويقدر المنظف بسهولة يزيل الدهون . تحياتى



زادك الله علما وأدبا يا باشمهندس , الواحد مش عارف يقلك الله غير جزاك الله كل الخير ورزقنا وإياك الفردوس الأعلى إن شاء الله .


----------



## mido_lordship (13 ديسمبر 2013)

dulcemohamed قال:


> بص يا سيدى الفاضل لو التركيبة خاليه من المذيب واستعملت المنظف فقط طبعا هيمتزج المنظف بالدهون بس في الحالة دى لو شطفت الدهون مش هتطلع هتحتاج mechanical force يعنى بالبلدى هتحتاج تمسح الزيوت بقوة لكن في وجود المذيب الوضع بيختلف اولا لازم تسأل ليه الدهون والزيوت صعبة الازالة ؟ الصعوبة هنا بتكون من الترابط الفيزيائى الى بيحصل بين السطح والدهون لان الدهون بيحصلها adsorption امتزاز على السطح طبعا قوة الارتباط هنا بتختلف باختلاف نوع السطح وظيفة المذيب هنا انه بيفك الترابط الفيزيائى ده بين الاسطح والدهون وبيخلق ترابط فيزيائى جديد بين المذيب والدهون بالتالى لما تستخدم المنظف بعد المذيب بيتم التخلص من الدهون بسهولة بدون مجهود او الحاجة ل mechanical force .
> تكملة لنفس الموضوع بما انك سألت في بعض الدول نتيجة ان المذيبات في معظمها متطايرة ومضرة للصحه وكمان بتسبب مشكله في عمليات تحلية وتنقية مياه الصرف منعت استخدام المذيبات في تركيبات المنظفات ف في بعض انواع البوليمر الحديثه بتستخدم تكنيك تانى انها بتخترق الزيوت والدهون وبدون تعقيد في الشرح بيكون امتزاز الدهون والزيوت على سطح البوليمر favored مفضل عن الامتزاز على الاسطح الاخرى بالتالى برده بتفك الترابط بين الدهون والاسطح ويقدر المنظف بسهولة يزيل الدهون . تحياتى



ايه الكلام الجميل ده والله ده اللي بيسموه السهل الممتنع فعلا :15:
- وفعلا عند انتاج بعض المنظفات التجارية للافران بواسطة الكوستك او بوتاسيوم هيدروكسيد ​ فقط + ميتا سليكات وادتا = النتيجة بتكون الوصول للمرحلة الاولي فقط ولازم تستخدم بسرعة الكحت (سلك المواعين بالبلدي) ودي تركيبات موجوده كتير بالسوق .

- هل البولي المقصود بيه ما ذكرته اعلا الكيل بولى جليكوسيد 
​- وماذا عن استخدام Capryleth-9 Carboxylic Acid و Gluconic Acid و Cocamine Oxide في هذا النوع من المنظفات
وتسلم لنا ياغالي


----------



## dulcemohamed (14 ديسمبر 2013)

mido_lordship قال:


> ايه الكلام الجميل ده والله ده اللي بيسموه السهل الممتنع فعلا :15:
> - وفعلا عند انتاج بعض المنظفات التجارية للافران بواسطة الكوستك او بوتاسيوم هيدروكسيد ​ فقط + ميتا سليكات وادتا = النتيجة بتكون الوصول للمرحلة الاولي فقط ولازم تستخدم بسرعة الكحت (سلك المواعين بالبلدي) ودي تركيبات موجوده كتير بالسوق .
> 
> - هل البولي المقصود بيه ما ذكرته اعلا الكيل بولى جليكوسيد
> ...


بالظبط انا اقصد الكيل بولى جليكوسيد C8-C16 Alkyl polyglucoside.
اختيار المنظف او Surfactant بيخضع لعدة اعتبارات بناء على الهدف من التركيبة الابلكيشن في حالتنا دى احنا بنتعامل مع الاسطح ومع زيوت ودهون يبقى المطلوب قوة تنظيف عاليه high detergency ورغوة معتدلة mild foaming وبما ان الوسط في التركيبة قاعدى حاد يبقى احنا محتاجين حاجة High alkaline stability ثابت وبيدوب في الوسط القاعدى مع الحفاظ على الفاعلية والقدرة على التنظيف الشق التانى من الاعتبارات السطح الى هيشتغل عليه المنظف خصوصا لو بلاستيك او مطلى بلاستيك يبقى لازم اخد في اعتبارى ان المنظف يكون low residue مش بيسيب بقايا وراه وانه مش بيعمل Stress Cracking (تشويه) للسطح او الطلاء لو طبقت الشروط دى كلها هتلاقى الاختيار المثالى هو بولى جليكوسيد .
بالنسب ل Capryleth-9-carboxylic acid دا ينفع ويبقى مثالى في Acid cleaners لانه ثابت في الوسط الحمضى وكمان ينفع في تركيبات Anticorrosion .
بالنسبة ل Gluconic Acid ينفع اكتر كبديل اخضر ل اديتا EDTA او hydrotope في الوسط القاعدى وعموما هو مهم في الصناعات الغذائيه اكتر من المنظفات.
بالنسبه ل اوكسيد امين او كوكامين اوكسيد خواصه انه high foaming رغوة كتير low detergency قوة تنظيف ضعيفه او متوسطه وبرده ينفع في Acid cleaners خصوصا لو هتستخدم HCL في التركيبة بس اهميته الاكبر بتكون في شاور جل وشامبو وفى بروكتر اند جامبل بتستخدمه في سائل تنظيف الصحون فيرى . تحياتى يا صديقى


----------



## mido_lordship (14 ديسمبر 2013)

dulcemohamed قال:


> بالظبط انا اقصد الكيل بولى جليكوسيد C8-C16 Alkyl polyglucoside.
> اختيار المنظف او Surfactant بيخضع لعدة اعتبارات بناء على الهدف من التركيبة الابلكيشن في حالتنا دى احنا بنتعامل مع الاسطح ومع زيوت ودهون يبقى المطلوب قوة تنظيف عاليه high detergency ورغوة معتدلة mild foaming وبما ان الوسط في التركيبة قاعدى حاد يبقى احنا محتاجين حاجة High alkaline stability ثابت وبيدوب في الوسط القاعدى مع الحفاظ على الفاعلية والقدرة على التنظيف الشق التانى من الاعتبارات السطح الى هيشتغل عليه المنظف خصوصا لو بلاستيك او مطلى بلاستيك يبقى لازم اخد في اعتبارى ان المنظف يكون low residue مش بيسيب بقايا وراه وانه مش بيعمل Stress Cracking (تشويه) للسطح او الطلاء لو طبقت الشروط دى كلها هتلاقى الاختيار المثالى هو بولى جليكوسيد .
> بالنسب ل Capryleth-9-carboxylic acid دا ينفع ويبقى مثالى في Acid cleaners لانه ثابت في الوسط الحمضى وكمان ينفع في تركيبات Anticorrosion .
> بالنسبة ل Gluconic Acid ينفع اكتر كبديل اخضر ل اديتا EDTA او hydrotope في الوسط القاعدى وعموما هو مهم في الصناعات الغذائيه اكتر من المنظفات.
> بالنسبه ل اوكسيد امين او كوكامين اوكسيد خواصه انه high foaming رغوة كتير low detergency قوة تنظيف ضعيفه او متوسطه وبرده ينفع في Acid cleaners خصوصا لو هتستخدم HCL في التركيبة بس اهميته الاكبر بتكون في شاور جل وشامبو وفى بروكتر اند جامبل بتستخدمه في سائل تنظيف الصحون فيرى . تحياتى يا صديقى


تعظيم سلام :73:


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (15 ديسمبر 2013)

dulcemohamed قال:


> بالظبط انا اقصد الكيل بولى جليكوسيد C8-C16 Alkyl polyglucoside.
> اختيار المنظف او Surfactant بيخضع لعدة اعتبارات بناء على الهدف من التركيبة الابلكيشن في حالتنا دى احنا بنتعامل مع الاسطح ومع زيوت ودهون يبقى المطلوب قوة تنظيف عاليه high detergency ورغوة معتدلة mild foaming وبما ان الوسط في التركيبة قاعدى حاد يبقى احنا محتاجين حاجة High alkaline stability ثابت وبيدوب في الوسط القاعدى مع الحفاظ على الفاعلية والقدرة على التنظيف الشق التانى من الاعتبارات السطح الى هيشتغل عليه المنظف خصوصا لو بلاستيك او مطلى بلاستيك يبقى لازم اخد في اعتبارى ان المنظف يكون low residue مش بيسيب بقايا وراه وانه مش بيعمل Stress Cracking (تشويه) للسطح او الطلاء لو طبقت الشروط دى كلها هتلاقى الاختيار المثالى هو بولى جليكوسيد .
> بالنسب ل Capryleth-9-carboxylic acid دا ينفع ويبقى مثالى في Acid cleaners لانه ثابت في الوسط الحمضى وكمان ينفع في تركيبات Anticorrosion .
> بالنسبة ل Gluconic Acid ينفع اكتر كبديل اخضر ل اديتا EDTA او hydrotope في الوسط القاعدى وعموما هو مهم في الصناعات الغذائيه اكتر من المنظفات.
> بالنسبه ل اوكسيد امين او كوكامين اوكسيد خواصه انه high foaming رغوة كتير low detergency قوة تنظيف ضعيفه او متوسطه وبرده ينفع في Acid cleaners خصوصا لو هتستخدم HCL في التركيبة بس اهميته الاكبر بتكون في شاور جل وشامبو وفى بروكتر اند جامبل بتستخدمه في سائل تنظيف الصحون فيرى . تحياتى يا صديقى



هل السلفونيك يا باشمهندس يحافظ على قوته فى التنظيف فى هذا الوسط ام لا , وما هو سعر البولى جلايكوسيد هنا فى مصر , وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء .


----------



## dulcemohamed (15 ديسمبر 2013)

chemist.ahmedfathy قال:


> هل السلفونيك يا باشمهندس يحافظ على قوته فى التنظيف فى هذا الوسط ام لا , وما هو سعر البولى جلايكوسيد هنا فى مصر , وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء .


طبعا السلفونيك هيحافظ على قوته في التنظيف في الوسط القاعدى بس انا لما اتكلمت عن الفاعليه مش بس الفاعليه في الوسط القاعدى انا كمان اتكلمت عن الانسب للتطبيق على السطح والدهون ويكون فعال فالمقصود هنا الفعالية الجماعية للتركيبه بالاضافه الى باقى التركيبة مش فاعليه ك sole surfactant للتبسيط اعتبرها كفريق كورة عندك لاعب جامد جدا لوحده بس في وسط الفريق مش بيكسبك وفى لاعب تانى يمكن اقل بس بيكسبك وسط الفريق احنا بنختار الانسب والفعال للتطبيق مش الاقوى (انا محتاج قوة مناسبة للتطبيق والنجاح في الاختيار بيوفر وقت وفلوس) .
تانى بحب اقول احنا دايما بنختار المكونات بناء على الهدف من التركيبه نفسها مش مجرد بنحط مكونات قوية مع بعض وخلاص ونراعى التجانس بين المكونات وانهم اقوياء مع بعض في حالة تكامل للوصول للفاعليه المطلوبه.
بالنسبة بقى للاسعار فانا لا اعلم شيئا عن الاسعار في السوق المصرى ممكن اى حد شغال في مصر يفيدك في موضوع الاسعار ده.تحياتى


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (15 ديسمبر 2013)

dulcemohamed قال:


> طبعا السلفونيك هيحافظ على قوته في التنظيف في الوسط القاعدى بس انا لما اتكلمت عن الفاعليه مش بس الفاعليه في الوسط القاعدى انا كمان اتكلمت عن الانسب للتطبيق على السطح والدهون ويكون فعال فالمقصود هنا الفعالية الجماعية للتركيبه بالاضافه الى باقى التركيبة مش فاعليه ك sole surfactant للتبسيط اعتبرها كفريق كورة عندك لاعب جامد جدا لوحده بس في وسط الفريق مش بيكسبك وفى لاعب تانى يمكن اقل بس بيكسبك وسط الفريق احنا بنختار الانسب والفعال للتطبيق مش الاقوى (انا محتاج قوة مناسبة للتطبيق والنجاح في الاختيار بيوفر وقت وفلوس) .
> تانى بحب اقول احنا دايما بنختار المكونات بناء على الهدف من التركيبه نفسها مش مجرد بنحط مكونات قوية مع بعض وخلاص ونراعى التجانس بين المكونات وانهم اقوياء مع بعض في حالة تكامل للوصول للفاعليه المطلوبه.
> بالنسبة بقى للاسعار فانا لا اعلم شيئا عن الاسعار في السوق المصرى ممكن اى حد شغال في مصر يفيدك في موضوع الاسعار ده.تحياتى



جزاك الله كل الخير يا باشمهندس ووضع الله هذا العلم والقول فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامه , وبالله عليك يا باشمهندس متنساش أخوك فى الموضوع الى حتكملى شرحه بتاع المواد الى بتخلى الكريم يقعد أكبر فتره ممكنه على الشعر بملمس ناعم وطرى وجزاك الله كل خير .


----------



## dulcemohamed (15 ديسمبر 2013)

chemist.ahmedfathy قال:


> جزاك الله كل الخير يا باشمهندس ووضع الله هذا العلم والقول فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامه , وبالله عليك يا باشمهندس متنساش أخوك فى الموضوع الى حتكملى شرحه بتاع المواد الى بتخلى الكريم يقعد أكبر فتره ممكنه على الشعر بملمس ناعم وطرى وجزاك الله كل خير .


هههههههههههه ماشى حاضر مش هنساك با ريس هى بس الحاجات دى شرحها بحتاج روقان


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (15 ديسمبر 2013)

dulcemohamed قال:


> هههههههههههه ماشى حاضر مش هنساك با ريس هى بس الحاجات دى شرحها بحتاج روقان



خد راحتك يا باشمهندس علشان تفنن لنا فى الشرح صح :63: .


----------

